# Need your layout ideas



## Snoopy47 (Nov 23, 2017)

Well, here is what I have so far. Can you guys please give me some ideas for branch lines, turnouts and such?

Can someone also give me some tips, ideas about DCC wiring for this tracks plan?

Thanks


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

One change I would suggest.

Change the outer curve in the upper right hand corner to be super wide radius such that it runs alongside the apex of the inner curve.

This will provide many scenery and siding options.


----------



## Snoopy47 (Nov 23, 2017)

Nikola said:


> One change I would suggest.
> 
> Change the outer curve in the upper right hand corner to be super wide radius such that it runs alongside the apex of the inner curve.
> 
> This will provide many scenery and siding options.


Like this?


----------

